# Jet Mini Tailstock CRAWL !! - UPDATED



## Fred in NC (Nov 20, 2006)

UPDATED Nov 22, 2006 --- The response to my posting in the classfieds was overwhelming !!!  I sold out right away.  However, I am working on another batch, and will post again when available.  
--------------------------------------------------------
Tailstock crawl in the Jet Mini has caused a lot of problems when tightening the live center, especially with heavier pieces.

I have a FEW of the nuts that can replace the disk that holds the tailstock in the Jet Mini.  (Look in Individual Classifieds).


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 20, 2006)

OK, Fred,

Color me stupid!!!

What is tailstock crawl and how can I tell if I've got it???

(Hope its not a BAD disease!)  The doctor has thoroughly checked my tail before!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />OK, Fred,
> 
> 
> ...



Did he have on his wide-angle glasses? [}][][}]


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 20, 2006)

"Did he have on his wide-angle glasses?"  Sayeth Mr. Cavanaugh.

Of course, grammatically, "Was he wearing his reading glasses?" would have been superior.  Oh, and more accurate, as well.

"Did he have on......"  Well, English teachers everywhere are getting out their respective  RED  pens.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 20, 2006)

Grammar, scmammar, you did not answer the question! []


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 20, 2006)

Mr. Cavanaugh,

Whence hath thou respect travelled????

To answer your query:  In the position I found myself, I was unable to see what type of glasses he might have been wearing.  Best leave it at that, since I enjoy this forum and I can see Jeff developing other problems, he "don't need us to add to it!!!"[][][][]


----------



## RogerGarrett (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />Tailstock crawl in the Jet Mini has caused a lot of problems when tightening the live center, especially with heavier pieces.
> 
> I have a FEW of the nuts that can replace the disk that holds the tailstock in the Jet Mini.  (Looi in Individual Classifieds).



Hi Fred,

I assume Tail Stock Crawl is when the live center begins to loosen away from the wood between centers.  I've had this happen on only the mini-lathe - but I always assumed it was the live center somehow - not the tailstock clamp to the bed.  Are you suggesting that the nut that clamps the tailstock is defective or - not a good quality nut?  It needs to be replaced?

I've had this happen occassionally - mostly with longer stock such as baton shaft blanks (3/4 X 3/4 X 16 inches long).........

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RogerGarrett_
> <br />.....I assume Tail Stock Crawl is when the live center begins to loosen away from the wood between centers.....



Roger:  This is a pretty well documented fault in the design of the tailstock clamp on the JET mini.  If you remove your tailstock and flip it over, you will find a clamping piece a little under 2" in diameter.  That little guy is the culprit.  Because of the round shape, it does not present very much clamping surface to the ways and will sometimes slip under a heavy load.  Short of beating on the tightening lever with a hammer or cobbling up some sort of extension, it can be a frustrating problem to deal with.  In the last year or two, at least two guys I know of(machinist types) have made a replacement for that disk designed to increase the actual bearing area of the clamp so it will not slip.  Those two guys have not made the clamps for a while and Fred has apparently has decided to take up the slack.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation.

Fortunately, I have yet to experience the problem, but will look into modifying the lathe (travelling lathe) over the winter, after the Christmas shows.

Appreciate the clarification!!!


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 21, 2006)

Randy:  Thanks for the GREAT explanation.  I made the nuts out of CRS (steel) and the clamping surface is 2" long on each side.  There is about 4 times the friction than in the original nut!


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />.....Fortunately, I have yet to experience the problem, but will look into modifying the lathe (travelling lathe) over the winter, after the Christmas shows......



Ed: I've never had the problem either.  My guess is that it is not a big problem for folks who only do pens.  Nonetheless, I made a new clamp for my mini just to be on the safe side.

BTW, for folks who do have a slippage problem, the first thing to do would be to tighten up the nut on the underside of their tailstock.  It shouldn't take very much.....probably a quarter turn on the nut or less.  If that doesn't fix it, then you definitely want to get one of Fred's new clamps.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />Randy:  Thanks for the GREAT explanation.  I made the nuts out of CRS (steel) and the clamping surface is 2" long on each side.  There is about 4 times the friction than in the original nut!



Sounds like that should do the job, Fred!!  Are you going to post a picture so the folks can see what they look like??  Maybe you could display your modified clamp along side of the stock part so folks could get a feel for how they differ?  Thanks.


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 22, 2006)

Randy:  Thanks for your comments and help !!!  It is very much appreciated.  

I am having problems with posting pics at this time, and believe me, I am working hard on that !!!  A pic is worth a thousand words !!!!


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 22, 2006)

Fred:  Why don't you email a picture to me and let me see if I can get it on the forum??

zaqqaz at gmail.com


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 24, 2006)

All,
Fred and I had been talking and I asked him to make these.  I sent him a drawing and here is what just arrived on Wednesday.
As you can see in the lower left, there used to be a cheesy washer like Randy mentioned.  Just remove it and Fred's tailstock lock just spins right onto the bolt.




<br />

The original problem was that when you REALLY cranked on the tailstock push something into the drive center, the tailstock would creep backwards.  The nut on top is what holds the washer to the tailstock.

This new tailstock lock works GREAT!!!  I turned a weedpot out of Pacific Yew esterday and the tailstock wouildn't budge at all!!  

Thanks fred, You Da MAN!!!!!!  Great Job.  You should definately make more of these!!


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 24, 2006)

Good picture, Bob!!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 1, 2006)

Fred,
I always just assumed I had not tightend the lever down enough... no I just give it a couple of extra whacks with my hand to make sure it's tight.. stops the crawl.

'course by the end of a long day of turning, my hand is nicely bruised.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice work.
I never had the problem of th full size lath and I don't own a midi yet.


----------



## kenwc (Dec 6, 2006)

I received and installed the new lock bar I received and I can definately tell a difference.  It takes me much less effort to lock the tailstock now.  Thanks Fred.


----------



## underdog (Dec 8, 2006)

> This new tailstock lock works GREAT!!! I turned a weedpot out of Pacific Yew esterday and the tailstock wouildn't budge at all!!



Hmmmmm... yeah, now you can crank down on that tailstock and wear out headstock and tailstock bearings with the best of 'em![]

Hey! I want one of these babies![]


----------



## Fred in NC (Mar 14, 2007)

I have a new batch, search in the individual classifieds.


----------



## NavyDiver (Mar 14, 2007)

Fred,
Sent you an email.


----------

